

CureCRM launches email-powered CRM within Outlook 2007 - alexS
http://curecrm.com/blog/2010/mar/18/outlook-2007-plug-and-mobile-iphone-android-window/

======
mseebach
Ouch. When your app is so slow that it throws the screen-cast presenter off
his game, it's _not_ premature optimisation to speed it up a bit.

Or you could, at least, edit the wait out of the video,

~~~
ScottWhigham
No kidding - no chance I would use that if, for each email I opened, I would
have to wait an additional 2-4 seconds for it to do its thing. And not a very
high quality sounding video either - had to turn my volume up to more than
half way to hear it and, when I did, it has a poor sound to the voice with a
lot of hum.

